# bundles not resolved because root constraints not resolved



## alloisxp (17. Feb 2015)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe ein Projekt welches mit einer Target Plattform arbeitet. Aber es gelingt mir nicht ein Eclipse Plugin "Hello World Command" dafür zu starten...

Es ist die richtige Target Plattform, mit den richtigen JARs, verzeichnis etc. ... die tauchen auch in der run Configuration auf und haben das Häkchen zum laden gesetzt.

Ich kriege trotzdem beim Start die Fehlermeldung, dass ich unresolved Constraints habe.

1) Nur mal zum Verständnis: Wenn ich ein Plugin in der Target Plattform habe muss ich es ja nicht noch zusätzlich als Dependency für dieses Hello World Command Plugin angeben oder?

2) Wenn ich in die target Plattform gehe, die in Eclipse öffne und oben "Set as target Plattform" anklicke, dann sind doch alle Plugins die in dieser target Plattform sind sozusagen für meine App. "verfügbar" oder? Woran kann es dann noch liegen das diese Plugins "unresolved" sind?

3) Bedeutet unresolved das er die Plugins nicht an dieser Stelle findet? Oder was bedeutet das genau? (Das verzeichnis habe ich extra nochmal überprüft und es stehen Plugins im Error.log die ganz klar in der target Plattform in diesem Verzeichnis vorhanden sind... puh...) 

wäre dankbar für jegliche hilfreiche Tipps!


----------

